# Samsung exhibits curved OLED-TV at CES



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I do like the idea of curved tv.. Similar to curved screens for projectors.. 

Interesting indeed. Wonder how much it will set someone back??


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the idea too... I wonder if a curved flat panel will give the impression of more depth in the picture. The only problem I would think is it may not be compatible with 3D due to the curvature.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with the 3d issue - curve wouldn't be best for that technology.

Still, it will be worth seeing on the show room floor to see if it is worth getting ..

Also, seeing the price!


----------

